# Trailer's done - CAMPING SOON!!



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, get to pick up the trailer Sat. from its long visit to the dealer. While I can't fault the dealer, I can grumble at Keystone for taking four weeks to send parts. Should have a new outside stove and door. YEAH!
Will be camping at the beach on Nov. 7 and maybe sneak a quick trip in before Halloween. Maybe Lake Tahoe before it snows... or a nearby lake for some fishing...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kris...
Lake Tahoe????
Now I'm jealous!


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

sunny sunny















Yep, we're only a little more than an hr away from Tahoe at the base of the mountains. The only tricky part is Echo summit - don't want to tow over it when there's snow or ice. But it's too early for that yet.
TAHOE is wonderful in the fall. See, there are reasons to put up with high taxes and celebrity governors.


----------

